# First visit to England



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Our first visit to England in Motorhome. We arrive in Holyhead. 
We have been to the Lake District/Leeds/Wales.

My question is where should we go from here???
Any suggestions.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Turn left and try the borders.Lovely area. H


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Go straight on to the Peak District. Did my first serious camping there. Highlights:

Bakewell
Buxton
Castleton 
Chatsworth House
Dove Dale
Hartington
Hope Valley
Monsal Dale
Winnats Pass

and many many more and the whole area is well served by quality campsites cycle routes and walking routes.

Wish I was there now  will be in April


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Frank, did you stay at Hartington YH? Going there for a wedding and were wondering. It looks a cracking hostel. Any point in taking bikes and Ian's trailer?. H


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Peak District but I would say that as it is on my door step.

Gloucestershire is nice, 

Morton-in-Marsh CC open all year. See Bourton in the water. stow on the wolds while you are there. Run up to Stratford or Warwick castle.


For other info the Youth hostel mentioned is nice. Not a lot of cycling right next to it but the Tissington trail is only a couple of miles away and you can cycle to Ashbourne one way or a good way up towards Buxton

Regards

Lampie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Winnats Pass


Attempted and suceeded to climb in our euramobil 2.5 td motorhome... anyone who knows this paricular pass will know why it was such an acheivement! First gear rules ok!

I second Frank though, peak district is very nice. Don't forget to visit Lady Bower Resevoir and Derwent Dam (Dambusters used that dam to practice the dambusters raid).


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Northumberland is beautiful too... visit Beamish museum and Bamburgh Castle/Holy Island/Sea Houses as musts.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Hope that you are having a great time. There are so many lovely places to go. Some have been mentioned. I also love to walk the Cornish and Pembrokeshire coast paths. Then there is The Gower, Dumfries and Galloway, the Jurassic coast, the area around Oban, so many other lovely places. How long have you got?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Try an amble up the East Coast. Take in the Yorkshire Wolds,Alnwick land of the Prince Bishops.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replys.
We have 3 weeks to a month.
My first thoughts was further south but we can do that again sailing into Pembrokeshire.
We like to ramble and also I think Buxton is a good area for crafts.
Neil is a Woodturner.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Nora+Neil said:


> We like to ramble and also I think Buxton is a good area for crafts.


Look up Buxton Opera House - lovely place, often get some good performers. Next door they sometimes have weekend craft fairs. Nothing spectacular.

It's mighty cold with some snow ATM.

There are some good Roman period caves in the area - Blue John Mine, Speedwell Cavern.

Up the road, the quaint Matlock Bath with a cable car and old lead mine.

If you want a posh house, Chatsworth is a few miles away with a convenient CC camp site in Baslow. Buxton has a new camp site at Harpur Hill.

In the area, Manchester is full of sights to see. The aerospace museum in Castlefields has a grand mix celebrating Manchester as world leader in engineering - steam engines to jet planes.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

It will be late April or early May before we set out.

Snow should be gone by then.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Nora+Neil said:


> It will be late April or early May before we set out.
> Snow should be gone by then.


I wasn't sure from you first post. Yes it's got to be better, please, by then.

Of course this means bigger numbers of tourists so you will have problems if you want the popular sites at weekends.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

It might help us reply if you tell us where you are now and where you are going next so that some logic can be applied to a route. Certainly sounds like Peak District might fit in and yes it's a really good destination good time of year too but don't go at easter it ill be *FULL!!*

Moving South come to the Cotswolds, Shropshire perhaps on the way Church Stretton a good base.

Dorset Coast, gotta be in the top ten.

Devon and Cornwall too, if moving into school holidays don't overlook Somerset try Dulverton/Exmoor for starters

ask for specifics when you kbnow where you are going and use the search facility on here also site database.

hth

Ruth


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

bhewart.
That was going to be my next question.
Will I have to book sites between 16th April and middle May???

ruthiebabe.
I'm in Galway,Ireland and will be travelling around the dates above.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

homerdog said:


> Frank, did you stay at Hartington YH? Going there for a wedding and were wondering. It looks a cracking hostel. Any point in taking bikes and Ian's trailer?. H


Sorry just seen this no just a place we have been through. Close to various trails well worth taking a bikes.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Snelly said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > Winnats Pass
> ...


Hee Hee don't remember changing down from 6th .... or was that on the way down


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Not an eay Q to answer this year as although easter is early the school hols for some (but not all) are 7-21 April...

book at BH w/e's (that's a definate)
book anything resembling a CC or CCC site in school hols
beware of the tourist traps too

otherwise you *ought* to be able to find non club sites and CL's easily in the period you are talking about. Just phone ahead if journeying specially.

hth

Ruth


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I agree with the Jurasic coast, and you could try the New Forest, its our favourite place, with all the wild ponies and lovely scenery, very laid back
Highcliffe has a nice beach, and good parking on the cliffe top, 

Anne


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

OK 4 weeks arriving and departing Holyhead

Have a look at somethings on Anglsey, Beumaris? Then Caernarvon and Conway. On the way back visit Betwsy Coed and maybe Harlech (or do it the other way around)

Chester is a good day and whilst there go onto the Wirral and try Port Sunlight, village and museum both worth it. As its Liverpool 08 Culture Capital get Mersey rail into Liverpool, lots to do/see.

I certainly endorse Manchester and then the A6 to Buxton. The peak district is beautiful.

Up the A1 or M1 then M18 and over the Humber Bridghe and then up the East Coast to Berwick stopping off at Durham and other places mentioned above Holy Island etc, then back to Carlisle and down the West coast

Leave the south/west for a trip via Pembrokel


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Nora+Neil said:


> Thanks for the replys.
> 
> Neil is a Woodturner.


So he will need to go to the woodturning supplies at Millers Dale near Buxton. Lovely CL (Caravan Club farm site)nearby with views and a pub within walking distance, good food.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

thieawin

That sounds like a nice trip. Could also get to see friends in Lincolnshire and Kendal.

rowley 

Miller's lane will be on the trip.

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Nora and Neil

I just bought the Michelin Green Guide to Great Britain for just under ten quid including postage. It arrived literally minutes ago so I haven't looked at it, but the Green Guides are usually the best of the lot.

We live here as you can see, but a good guide book is always worth a browse before you set off on your next trip.

Hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

rowley said:


> So he will need to go to the woodturning supplies at Millers Dale near Buxton. Lovely CL (Caravan Club farm site)nearby with views and a pub within walking distance, good food.


Double check that, I think I saw it up for sale a few weeks ago.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee.
Is the Michelin Green Guide a Campsite book I have the The Caravan club book 2003/2004 so I suppose it not up to date.
Also find it hard to get around it. Green/Red/Blue sites. Which sites are the best.

bhewart 
We order stock from them didn't hear that.

Thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nora+Neil said:


> Zebedee.Is the Michelin Green Guide a Campsite book
> Thanks


Not at all. It's a tourist guide to places of interest. Number 8 in  >>this list<< 

There's a bit more information  >>here<<  and if you want more details a bit of Googling will fill in the gaps.

Cheers


----------

